# Bleach Soul Warriors[M.U.G.E.N]



## mugenmarv (Nov 4, 2006)

Shortly BSW, a new mugen game im making with my small team, it wont be nothing realy special, but it's a fun game and good for wasting your time i hope . 
There is going to be a DEMO version of this game, with 7 chars:

- Ichigo
- Gin
- Renji
- Hitsugaya
- Kenpachi
- Ishida
- Byakuya

And the full game char list 1st game, there will be 2 one to:

1.Kurosaki Ichigo
2.Abarai Renji
3.Kisuke Urahara
4.Hitsygaya
5.Zaraki Kenpachi
6.Ishida Uryuu
7.Chad (Sado Yasutora)
8.Orihime Inoue
9. Kuchiki Byakuya
10.Kuchiki Rukia
11.Shihouin Yoruichi
12.Ichimaru Gin
13.Aizen Sousuke
14.KON

No manga spoiler in this game!! only anime based so far.

Demo realease date isnt sure yet, but i plan in to get the demo done this year. (by christamas i hope) If anyone ahs played my other game called :
Naruto Battle Arena, then u know it's fun  but fairly better game this will be.

Here are some WIP videos and pics:

Croup Picture for The Demo.
[/CENTER]

Hitsugaya & Ichimaru Gin


Ichigo & Zaraki Kenpachi


ISHIDA 30% video + new Main menu.
Duncan posterized by Lebron on youtube

Byakuya VS Ishida Ingame Video + You see Byakuyas Bankai.
Duncan posterized by Lebron on youtube

More updates soon:

C&C are welcome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

looking pretty good, im liking byakuya


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 4, 2006)

Will Aizen have the nerdy or cool look? 
the game looks kickass!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 5, 2006)

Finally some bleach characters.  I couldn't find any decent ones a few months ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

This game is looking a bit like SF. 

I would like to see this game when it is developed, and would REALLY like to see the special moves.

Looks real good.


----------

